# Post Pics of your bigger animals



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

Post Pics of your bigger animals. here are mine


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

My donkeys. Agatha, Christie, Josie, Oscar and Troy.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

GYPSY my Morgan mare


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I can't seem to see any pictures today suggestions?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

DDFN said:


> I can't seem to see any pictures today suggestions?
> View attachment 214461


Hmmm, I can see pictures just fine today. A couple of weeks ago I couldn't see any pictures, but the problem was fixed the next day. Maybe that will be the case for you.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Hmmm, I can see pictures just fine today. A couple of weeks ago I couldn't see any pictures, but the problem was fixed the next day. Maybe that will be the case for you.


I don't know what happened. I just finally got pictures to up load from my phone and I must of jinx it because now i only see clips of everyone's pictures. Unless someone has replyed to a response where the image then as a clickable link then I can click and see it. So odd.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is strange, glad it is working for you now.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> That is strange, glad it is working for you now.


I can post picture but can't view ones people.are posting


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

My big stallion and his mini companion


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute. 

Contact TGSadmin and tell them of the issue or go to the help thread area.


----------

